# Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

					Intel hat seine Geschäftszahlen für das dritte Quartal 2015 veröffentlicht, die erneut unter dem Vorjahresniveau liegen. Die Client Computing Group schwächelt dabei weiterhin, die darin enthaltene Tablet-Sparte bricht sogar um fast 40 Prozent ein. Am Ende bleibt ein Plus von gut 3 Milliarden US-Dollar stehen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

.. und doch steigt der Anteil an PC-Spiele am Markt kontinuierlich. Nur spielt dies im Rahmen der genannten Zahlen (mengenmäßig) einfach keine Rolle. Es wird spannend zu sehen, wie die großen Retailer und Wholesaler mit der Situation umgehen, welche Wege Intel einschlagen wird und allen voran inwiefern AMD zukünftig (betriebswirtschaftlich) am Markt überhaupt noch relevant bleiben kann^^


----------



## iknowit (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

der markt in europa und den USA und in japan und und und ist einfach komplett übersättigt.
viele haben mittlerweile ... einen pc, ein smart phone, ein tablet, ein notebook, eine konsole, ein handheld, einen smart tv ... schlichtweg die ganze palette.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Die Verkaufszahlen sinken doch nur, weil sich alle nicht mehr jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen muss.
Wenn die CPU Hersteller endlich mal wieder einen richtigen Kracher auf dem Markt werfen würden, dann sähe die Bilanz wahrscheinlich ganz anders auf.
Früher habe ich mir alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Prozessor zugelegt, aber heutzutage kommt man locker 4 und mehr Jahre damit aus.
Der Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht jeder hat das Geld so locker sitzen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Naja selbst wenn jetzt ein Kracher rauskommt,warum aufrüsten,wenn es das alte Ding sowieso noch tut?
Mein i5 von 2012 reicht absolut noch,und selbst wenn es einen 6/8 Kerner für einen guten Preis gibt,würde ich nur aufrüsten,um mal was Neues zu haben.
Außer der Performance Gewinn beim Gaming (primäre Anwendung für mein PC) ist beachtlich,dann vielleicht auch noch deshalb.


----------



## jaiemkai2k (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Ja wieso wundert sich Intel darüber??? Ich habe einen Core I7 980X der ersten Generation und der reicht mehr als aus, es gibt keinen Vorteil bei Alltagsanwendungen für einen Core I7 4. oder 5. Gen.. 
Na los Intel, bringt mal was revolutionär schnelleres, dann rüste ich sofort auf.


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Wozu auch nen neuen Intel kaufen? wer mit nem 2600K durch die Spiele Welt läuft ist immer noch super aufgestellt, mangels Konkurenz sieht Intel sich ja auch nicht gezwungen ne Killer CPU rauszuhauen sondern kann sich gemütlich darauf konzentrieren ihre iGPU zu verbessern.
Das ganze wird sich frühestens kurz vor oder nach Zen ändern, bis dato sind sie Leistungsmäßig einfach konkurenzlos.


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Das überrascht mich kaum, weil:

1. Der Markt in den USA + Europa + Japan + Südkorea gesättigt, 
2. Ottonormal Verbraucher braucht kein PC mehr, für e-mails + Facebbok + Youtube + ...
3. PS 5 + XBox Tralala sind noch mindestens fünf Jahre entfernt, deswegen sind die Entwickler auf die Leistung der Konsolen begrenzt.
4. Kein Mensch möchte ein Resourcen fressendes BS haben, wei es damals mit Vista war. 
5. Usw...

Bei diesem Tempo werde ich locker mein 3930K bis 2018 problemlos gebrauchen können. 



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen sinken doch nur, weil sich alle nicht mehr jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen muss.
> Wenn die CPU Hersteller endlich mal wieder einen richtigen Kracher auf  dem Markt werfen würden, dann sähe die Bilanz wahrscheinlich ganz anders  auf.
> Früher habe ich mir alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Prozessor zugelegt, aber heutzutage kommt man locker 4 und mehr Jahre damit aus.
> Der Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht jeder hat das Geld so locker sitzen.




Warum ein Kracher bringen, wenn die Konsolen jetzt weit hinterher liegen?


----------



## NForcer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen sinken doch nur, weil sich alle nicht mehr jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen muss.
> Wenn die CPU Hersteller endlich mal wieder einen richtigen Kracher auf dem Markt werfen würden, dann sähe die Bilanz wahrscheinlich ganz anders auf.
> Früher habe ich mir alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Prozessor zugelegt, aber heutzutage kommt man locker 4 und mehr Jahre damit aus.
> Der Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht jeder hat das Geld so locker sitzen.



Dafür müßen die CPU's aber auch mal durch Spiele wieder mehr gefordert werden, denn sonst ist eh selbst ein Kracher nix besonderes. Aber typisch leider für diese Konsolifizierte Welt, daß man kaum was braucht, weil man entweder alles toll spielen kann oder die Portierung so mies ist, daß man nicht spielen will oder es gar keine Portierung gibt. Ich für mein Teil, kann die Konsole einfach nicht leiden. Sie bremst zu viel aus und macht einem den PC Markt etwas madig. Ich bleibe natürlich beim PC.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



NForcer schrieb:


> Dafür müßen die CPU's aber auch mal durch Spiele wieder mehr gefordert werden, denn sonst ist eh selbst ein Kracher nix besonderes. Aber typisch leider für diese Konsolifizierte Welt, daß man kaum was braucht, weil man entweder alles toll spielen kann oder die Portierung so mies ist, daß man nicht spielen will oder es gar keine Portierung gibt. Ich für mein Teil, kann die Konsole einfach nicht leiden. Sie bremst zu viel aus und macht einem den PC Markt etwas madig. Ich bleibe natürlich beim PC.



Mir geht es auch gewaltig gegen den Strich das fast alles nur noch Multi Plattform ist. Das bremst die Hardwareausnutzung der Spiele am PC total aus. Aber es ist halt günstiger für die Spieleentwickler ein Spiel auf mehrere Systems zu klatschen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen sinken doch nur, weil sich alle nicht mehr jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen muss.
> Wenn die CPU Hersteller endlich mal wieder einen richtigen Kracher auf dem Markt werfen würden, dann sähe die Bilanz wahrscheinlich ganz anders auf.
> Früher habe ich mir alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Prozessor zugelegt, aber heutzutage kommt man locker 4 und mehr Jahre damit aus.
> Der Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht jeder hat das Geld so locker sitzen.



Das würde auch nichts bringen ein richtiger Kracher (jedenfals alleine).
Da muß einfach was her was dann auch ordenlich wums hatl.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Spiele sind für die CPU Verkäufe relativ unwichtig, Zocker machen unter 5% der Kunden aus. Da dürfte die Tatsache das man bei Bürorechnern, bis auf mehr RAM, wenig neues braucht erheblich mehr ins Gewicht fallen. Eine weitere Tatsache ist das Tablets und Smartphones dem PC in vielen Bereichen das Wasser abgraben.


----------



## DanielX (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Stimmt, es ist einfach so das der "klassische" PC nicht mehr von jedem gebraucht wird.
Leute die nur etwas Surfen wollen und Mails schreiben kommen da auch mit fast jedem Tablet hin.
Und ein Kracher würde auch nichts Bringen, denn immer dran denken, Leute wie wir hier im Forum sind nicht der normale User.
Auch wenn die nächste CPU doppelt so schnell wäre, würde Otto Normal Verbraucher nicht direkt in den nächsten Laden rennen und was neues kaufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Das Problem ist das der Durchschnittsuser heute nicht mehr alle paar Jahre einen neuen PC braucht, e-mail, Office, social media, youtube und die meisten kleinen Spiele und MMOs laufen auch nach wie vor auf einem 9 Jahre alten Core 2 Quad mit einer etwas jüngeren Karte der Mittelklasse und einer flotten HDD oder SSD sehr performant.
Es gibt also für die überwiegende Käuferschicht keinen Grund mehr alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Pc anzuschaffen um von mehr Geschwindigkeit zu profitieren, wie das noch zu Zeiten der Singlecore Prozessoren der Fall war, wo man mehr Leistung auf einem Kern auch 1 zu 1 in mehr Leistung / Geschwindigkeit auf dem Bildschrim gesehen hat.
Hinzu kommt noch das auch Laptops heute leistungsfähig genug und vor allem günstig genug sind um die oben genannten Anwendungen zu stemmen.
Es kaufen also auch schon deshalb weniger Leute noch einen Desktoprechner, da sie das gleiche auch auf ihrem Laptop machen können, das Teil weniger Platz weg nimmt und auch noch überall hin mitgenommen werden kann.
Aber nicht mal bei den Laptops braucht man mehr alle 2 Jahre ein neues Modell, selbst da reicht die Leistung heute meist mehrere Jahre aus.

Paralell dazu haben die Leute noch 10 andere Geräte stehen die einen Teil dieser Dinge übernehmen können und ehr regelmäßig ausgetauscht werden, von der Konsole, über Smartphones, Tablets bis hin zur Smartwatch.

Letztlich also ist es einfach eine Mischung aus allem was dafür sorgt das es für die meisten Menschen, die nicht wie viele Leute hier intensiv zocken, keinen Bedarf haben regelmäßig was neues zu kaufen.
 Solange es nicht irgendwas gibt was ein großer Teil der Leute unbedingt nutzen will und was die Leistung von PCs der letzten Jahre übersteigt, solange werden die Leute auch künftig nur alle 4-10 Jahre ihre Rechner tauschen und etwas in der Art ist momentan absolut nicht absehbar.
Hinzu kommt noch das die meisten Menschen halt nicht das Geld haben um die heute in Haushalten vorhandene Hardware in Form von Stand-PC, Laptop, Konsole, Smartphone, Tablet, Smartwatch in kurzen zeitnahen Abständen zu tauschen.
Also werden die Leute auch künftig vor allem die Geräte regelmäßig wechseln die sie täglich nutzen, was wohl für die meisten Tablet, Smartphone und Smartwatch und vieleicht noch die Konsole sein dürfte.
Pc und Laptop nehmen da nur hintere Plätze ein, für das was man macht reicht die Leistung und solange die Teile nicht komplett den Geist aufgeben wird nichts völlig neues angeschaft sondern vieleicht nur mal eine SSD und neuere Grafikkarte nachgerüstet.
Daher wird Intel auch künftig nicht wesentlich mehr CPUs verkaufen und wird Zen vermutlich auch für AMD keine explosionsartig steigenden Marktanteile bedeuten, den wer braucht den die Leistung? Die paar Gamer die intensiver zocken stellen nicht die Mehrheit der Kunden 40% des Marktanteils ausmachen und im professionellen Marktsegment der Server muss sich erst zeigen das 2016 mehr Leistung bei rumkommt als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Zero-11 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist



Das Problem ist der Technische Stillstand und nicht die geniale Entwicklung welche nun den Geldbeutel schont.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2015)

*Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Technische Stillstand und nicht die geniale Entwicklung welche nun den Geldbeutel schont.



Der technische Stillstand ist einem Großteil der PC User vollkommen egal, weil sie schlicht nicht wissen, dass es überhaupt einen Stillstand gibt. Wobei Stillstand eigentlich auch nicht richtig ist, wenn man zum Beispiel die enorme Steigerung der Effizienz oder auch der Leistung der iGPUs bei den CPUs betrachtet.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der technische Stillstand ist einem Großteil der PC User vollkommen egal, weil sie schlicht nicht wissen, dass es überhaupt einen Stillstand gibt. Wobei Stillstand eigentlich auch nicht richtig ist, wenn man zum Beispiel die enorme Steigerung der Effizienz oder auch der Leistung der iGPUs bei den CPUs betrachtet.


Das ist allerdings nur für Notebooks relevant und in einem Rahmen auch für All-in-Ones.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Gesteigerte Effizienz und leistungsstärkere integrierte GPUs sind auch für Desktop PCs interessant, sofern es keine Gaming PCs sind.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gesteigerte Effizienz und leistungsstärkere integrierte GPUs sind auch für Desktop PCs interessant, sofern es keine Gaming PCs sind.


Nur ist der Mehrwert weniger deutlich, bei einem Notebook bietet die längere Laufzeit eher Vorteile.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2015)

*Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Bei einem Notebook ist es die Laufzeit, beim Desktop leise, leistungsstarke und extrem kompakte PCs.
Das ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass es nicht richtig ist, von einem allgemeinen technischen Stillstand zu reden.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei einem Notebook ist es die Laufzeit, beim Desktop leise, leistungsstarke und extrem kompakte PCs.
> Das ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass es nicht richtig ist, von einem allgemeinen technischen Stillstand zu reden.



Streich das "leistungsstarke" raus, dann stimmt es.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Naja wen wundert es? Tablets sind nun wahrlich genug für jede Brieftasche verfügbar und irgendwann ist der Markt gesättigt bzw der wirkliche praktische Nutzen begrenzt. Intel hat mit seinen Tablets ohnehin schon viel zu viel Boden verloren. 

Zum PC-Markt. Wen wundert es dass neue Generationen der Prozessoren nicht mehr jenen reißenden Absatz finden wie noch vor 10 Jahren? 
Mein i5 wird erst ersetzt, wenn ich für den Preis eines neuen Mainboard, Prozessors und RAM auch einen wirklich spür.- und brauchbaren Gegenwert bekomme. Für mein bisschen Gaming reicht der Sandy-Bridge mit einer GTX 980 locker aus. Skylake für 10% mehr Leistung die ich kaum spüre? Macht für mich keinen Sinn. Dazu kommt der durch Euro/Dollar-Kurs gestiegene Preis.


----------



## Rollora (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen sinken doch nur, weil sich alle nicht mehr jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen muss.
> Wenn die CPU Hersteller endlich mal wieder einen richtigen Kracher auf dem Markt werfen würden, dann sähe die Bilanz wahrscheinlich ganz anders auf.
> Früher habe ich mir alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Prozessor zugelegt, aber heutzutage kommt man locker 4 und mehr Jahre damit aus.
> Der Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht jeder hat das Geld so locker sitzen.


die Frage ist: welche Software soll denn dann plötzlich mehr verbrauchen.
Klar, wenn 10x mehr Leistung da ist, muss 10x weniger optimiert werden (Gott bewahre!), aber es sieht einfach so aus, dass für 95% der Anwendungsfälle genug Leistung vorhanden ist.





nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch gewaltig gegen den Strich   das fast alles nur noch Multi Plattform ist. Das bremst die   Hardwareausnutzung der Spiele am PC total aus. Aber es ist halt   günstiger für die Spieleentwickler ein Spiel auf mehrere Systems zu   klatschen.


Ist auch für den Kunden günstiger. Im Ernst, mein  i7+12 GB RAM ist von 2008 und ich werd ihn noch 2-3 Jahre behalten. Dann  hat er 10(!!) Jahre als Spieleplattform gehalten. Gut investierte 220€  für den Prozessor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Rollora schrieb:


> die Frage ist: welche Software soll denn dann plötzlich mehr verbrauchen.
> Klar, wenn 10x mehr Leistung da ist, muss 10x weniger optimiert werden (Gott bewahre!), aber es sieht einfach so aus, dass für 95% der Anwendungsfälle genug Leistung vorhanden ist.Ist auch für den Kunden günstiger. Im Ernst, mein  i7+12 GB RAM ist von 2008 und ich werd ihn noch 2-3 Jahre behalten. Dann  hat er 10(!!) Jahre als Spieleplattform gehalten. Gut investierte 220€  für den Prozessor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja,
es ist schon unglaublich, man stelle sich vor man wäre mit einem 486er auf einer LAM im Jahr 2002 aufgekreuzt und hätte Quake 3 spielen wollen. Andererseits gab es in dieser Zeit irre Fortschritte, die heute einfach ausbleiben. Es wäre zwar irgendwie schon schön wenn man noch alle Spiele mit einem 40 Jahre alten Z80 auf einem 6" Monitor zocken könnte, heute wäre ein Zocker PC mit 10$ recht erschwinglich und würde nur wenige Mikrowatt verbrauchen, allerdings würden die Spiele auch so aussehen wie vor 35 Jahren und statt Sprachausgabe oder MP3 Klängen gäbe es 8 Bit MIDI Sound. Von daher warte ich sehnsüchtig auf den Fortschritt. Kleistert meine 32GB RAM zu und gönnt euch einen starken Octacore neben einer Höllengraka für realistische Welten in 8K! Dafür bin ich auch bereit wieder etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja,
> es ist schon unglaublich, man stelle sich vor man wäre mit einem 486er auf einer LAM im Jahr 2002 aufgekreuzt und hätte Quake 3 spielen wollen. Andererseits gab es in dieser Zeit irre Fortschritte, die heute einfach ausbleiben. Es wäre zwar irgendwie schon schön wenn man noch alle Spiele mit einem 40 Jahre alten Z80 auf einem 6" Monitor zocken könnte, heute wäre ein Zocker PC mit 10$ recht erschwinglich und würde nur wenige Mikrowatt verbrauchen, allerdings würden die Spiele auch so aussehen wie vor 35 Jahren und statt Sprachausgabe oder MP3 Klängen gäbe es 8 Bit MIDI Sound. Von daher warte ich sehnsüchtig auf den Fortschritt. Kleistert meine 32GB RAM zu und gönnt euch einen starken Octacore neben einer Höllengraka für realistische Welten in 8K! Dafür bin ich auch bereit wieder etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.



Ja das ist es halt, von den 80ern zu den 2000er Jahren gab es Leistungszuwächse um mehrere 100%, die bleiben inzwischen aus. Von 2006 zu 2016 Ist die Leistung moderner CPUs im besten fall grade mal um das doppelte gestiegen, real merkt man davon allerdings noch viel weniger.
Es fehlt der große technologische und leistungstechnische Sprung, wie von 2D zu 3D.
3D Grafik ist heute auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, alles was 3D Grafik noch wesentlich realistischer machen würde kostet im Moment enorm viel Arbeitsaufwand und auch Leistung, darum sinkt auch der Bedarf.
Niemand der es nicht extrem dicke in der Brieftasche hat wird für im Schnitt 20% mehr Leistung jedes Jahr 1000 Euro und mehr in einen Rechner investieren, schon garnicht wen spielen nicht das ist worauf sein Hauptaugenmerk beim nutzen eines PCs liegt.
Ottonormalnutzer wird nur dann ordentlich Geld für einen PC locker machen wen es irgendwas gibt was ihn extrem anspricht (extremer Leistungssprung, Internet, von 2D auf 3D Spiele, um mal ein paar Dinge aus der Vergangenheit zu nennen).

Solange dem PC-Markt also nicht der nässte große Wurf gelingt (SSDs waren so ein fall wo inzwischen viele Leute mindenstens ein 120GB Model im Rechner / Laptop haben) wird sich an der momentanen Situation wenig ändern und werden die meisten Leute auch weiter nur in sehr großen Abständen ihren PC erneuern und wird Intel auch weiterhin nur mäßige Verkäufe in der CPU-Sparte verzeichnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja,
> es ist schon unglaublich, man stelle sich vor man wäre mit einem 486er auf einer LAM im Jahr 2002 aufgekreuzt und hätte Quake 3 spielen wollen. Andererseits gab es in dieser Zeit irre Fortschritte, die heute einfach ausbleiben.



Wo bleiben die Fortschritte denn aus? Intel verkauft CPUs, die locker die fünfache Leistung eine 2600K haben.
Das Problem ist: Weder du noch ich noch irgend ein anderer Heimanwender hat wirklich Bedarf an dieser Rohleistung, weil es einfach keine Software gibt, die wir häufiger nutzen und die davon profitiert.

Und das hat auch nichts mit der Verkonsolisierung zu tun. Zum einen sind es derzeit gerade schlechte Konsolenportierungen, die hohe CPU-Last erzeugen können (Battlefield-Reihe), während primäre PC-Entwicklungen wie Witcher 3 fast schon im Stand-By-Modus laufen, zum anderen gibt es 90% der Anwendungen, wegen denen früher eine neue CPU gekauft wurde, gar nicht für Konsolen. Spiele waren in den Zeiten der flotten Entwicklung nur Nutznießer einer Entwicklung, die für Office- und Multimediarechner vorrangetrieben wurde. Aber wer bitte kauft sich denn heute für Excel eine neue CPU? Oder für Photoshop? Selbst bei Videoschnitt gibt die CPU nicht mehr Ton an (nur bei Konvertierung), weil der durchschnittliche Heimanwender überhaupt nicht soviel Input generiert, wie die CPU verarbeiten könnte.
CPUs stehen heute da, wo Drucker und Scanner vor 10 Jahren und optische Medien vor 5 standen: Es gibt keinen Anwendungszweck, der nach mehr Power schreien würde. Selbst bei der Sparsamkeit läuft Intel gerade auf eine Wand zu, in Laptops hängen die Akkulaufzeiten schon länger vom Display ab, in Tablets zunehmend. Für 2-3 Generationen wird man mit flacherer Bauweise und passiver Kühlung noch punkten können - aber dann? Das fordernste, was der durschchnittliche User heutzutage macht, ist Youtube-Videos gucken. Und die werden von spezialisierten Einheiten decodiert.

gezeichnet:
Ein Core2Quad-Nutzer im GPU-Limit.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Inwiefern ist die Battlefield-Reihe schlecht portiert? Nur weil die CPU etwas gefordert wird?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Wundert mich nicht, es gibt seit Jahren nur noch Schrott Hardware


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist die Battlefield-Reihe schlecht portiert? Nur weil die CPU etwas gefordert wird?



Weil selbst ein Oberklasse-Quadcore vom Multiplayer z.T. an seine Grenzen getrieben wird, obwohl das Spiel damit nichts anderes macht, als die Konsolenversion problemlos auf einer schwachen Konsolen-APU schafft und nur wenig mehr, als die ersten großen Multiplayer-Shooter Ende der 90er auf einem Pentium II konnten. Wenn soviel Leistung für etwas benötigt wird, was andernorts mit soviel weniger Leistung möglich ist, dann spricht das für eine miserable Programmierung.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*

Wer weiss was da noch so alles mitläuft aufm PC ... irgendwelche NSA-Software oder untergejubelte Simulationen oder Folding im Hintergrund auf unsere Kosten


----------



## Kinguin (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Intel im Q3 2015: PC-Markt sinkt weiter um über 10 Prozent*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Weder du noch ich noch irgend ein anderer Heimanwender hat wirklich Bedarf an dieser Rohleistung, weil es einfach keine Software gibt, die wir häufiger nutzen und die davon profitiert.



Kann zwar jetzt nur für mich sprechen,aber ich würde auch nicht aufrüsten,selbst wenn es einen 6/8 Kerner für wenig Geld gebe.Und wenn dann eben nur weil mir langweilig ist und ich mal was Neues haben möchte.Aber mein i5 erledigt seine Arbeit noch wunderbar.


----------

